# Bei Planetside 2 premium kaufen und kündigen ohne extra kosten



## MonstersNextDoor (18. August 2013)

*Bei Planetside 2 premium kaufen und kündigen ohne extra kosten*

Hi Leutz

Der letzte post im Sammelthread ist schon 2 tage her und ich denke mit einem eigenem Thema gehts schneller.. Ich habe vor mir die grauen Schuppen designs für die Vanus zu holen (Fahrzeug, Waffen, Rüstung) und diese goldene leiste für den Madgrinder das mit dem schnellerem Leveln ist mit auch sehr wichtig. Jetzt sind meine fragen.. Wie ist das mit dem Premium? ich gehe im spiel auf den rechten reiter auf Mitgliedschaft auf die Planetside 2. Dann gehe ich auf Premium (Karte kommt bei mir nicht in frage nur Paysafe) und dann sehe ich das es sich um ein Abo handelt.. Also

One  

Wenn ich mir Premium für 30 tage hohle und mit paysafe bezahle gegen ende das Premium Paket kündige dann kommen keine weiteren rechnungen auf mich zu? Ich muss mich für diese Nummer extra bei paysafe anmelden. Ich würde es mit 14€ aufladen das paket kaufen und nach dem kauf das Paypal konto löschen. Mir die sachen kaufen und gegen ende das Paket kündigen. Wenn ich es nicht früh genug kündige können sie ja kein Geld mehr abbuchen da mein paypal konto nicht mehr existiert. Oder sehe ich das falsch? Nicht das mir alles in rechnung gestellt wird und einen Brief erhalte.

Two 

Weiss einer wie viel die Designs bei Vorzeitiger Premium zugang kosten in sevencash?

Three

Kann es sein das es die disigns demnächst sowieso im normalen shop zu kaufen gibt. Schaltet man mit premium auch neue waffen im normalen shop frei. Und wenn ich das Paket kündige sind die graue schuppen disigns dann weg? (Dumme frage haltet mich nicht für Doof)

Und die wichtigste meiner fragen: Wo kann man das Premium Paket Kündigen? Geht das per Mail den Kundenservice oder direkt im Spiel?

Und noch was anderes wenn man den Zealot overdrive voll ausbaut werden dann zB. diese funken und Blitze wie der Damage stärker? Sieht das dann optisch besser aus oder bleibt das gleich. Haben sich schon viele aus meinem TS die oft mit der MAX spielen gefragt..

sry für den langen Text war schwer zu formulieren..

Danke...


----------



## Laudian (18. August 2013)

*AW: Bei Planetside 2 premium kaufen und kündigen ohne extra kosten*



MonstersNextDoor schrieb:


> Ich muss mich für diese Nummer extra bei paysafe anmelden.


 


MonstersNextDoor schrieb:


> und nach dem kauf das Paypal konto löschen.


 
Du bringst da PayPal und Paysafe durcheinander. Ich glaube nicht dass man ein PayPal Konto mit Paysafecards aufladen kann.


Und dein PayPal Konto nach der Transaktion zu löschen bringt rein garnichts. Erstens kann NIEMAND Geld von deinem PayPal Konto abbuchen, über PayPal werden lediglich Einmalzahlungen getätigt, und dazu wird immer dein Passwort benötigt.

Ich bezahle selber ein Abo mit PayPal, und dafür könnte ich jeden Monat einen anderen Account nehmen.

Abgesehen davon ist es auch egal ob dein PayPal Konto existiert oder nicht, denn wenn du vergisst das Abonnement zu kündigen, dann musst du die offene Rechnung bezahlen, nicht dein PayPal Konto.


----------



## MonstersNextDoor (19. August 2013)

*AW: Bei Planetside 2 premium kaufen und kündigen ohne extra kosten*

Ahm ok.. das bringt mich einen schritt weiter..

Wo genau kündikt kündigt man dann abo? Geht das per Mail dem Kundenservice oder direkt im Spiel? Und kann man das eigene PayPal konto auch in Lotto läden oder Tankstellen wo´s auch Paysafes gibt aufladen normal mit bargeld?

Bei dem Satz "Ich muss mich für diese Nummer extra bei paysafe anmelden" meinte ich schon PayPal ich hatte mich nur verschrieben..

Schonmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Laudian (19. August 2013)

*AW: Bei Planetside 2 premium kaufen und kündigen ohne extra kosten*

Nein, PayPal kannst du nur per Überweisung von EINEM Konto aufladen oder direkt mit Lastschrift/Kreditkarte ohne Aufladung bezahlen. Alternativ ist es möglich dass dir einfach jemand anderes Geld auf ein PayPal Konto überweist, da fallen aber 3% Gebühren oder so an.

Wie man ein Abo bei Planetside kündigt weiß ich nicht, nie gespielt.


----------



## MonstersNextDoor (20. August 2013)

*AW: Bei Planetside 2 premium kaufen und kündigen ohne extra kosten*

Gut zu wissen.. Ich mache das dann per mit überweisung.

Wenn jemand weiss wie man ein abo bei Planetside 2 kündigt wäre es nett wenn er einem beitrag schreibt..

Danke


----------

